# Community > Clubs >  Hawkes Bay Rifle Club

## Kurt

The Hawkes Bay Rifle Club was formed in 2008 from the remnants of the Okawa Rifle Club, Napier City Rifle Club, and Waipukurau Rifle Clubs, after the closure of the army rifle range at Roys Hill near Hastings in 2001.

A small but dedicated group of shooters survived by travelling the lower north island and using provincial championship meetings as practice.

A new Hawkes Bay rifle range, which will be totally electronic, is under construction and is situated on Horonui station just south of Hastings. This new range is only 12 kms from Havelock North. At this early stage the club will be shooting at two distances only, 300yds and 600yds. The club is planning for the longer ranges to come on line in future years. Access to the new Hawkes Bay Range is from the end of Anderson road just off Old Main road at Pakipaki State Highway 2. As the range is on private property it is a requirement that visitors comply with all safety instructions and obey the Range Officer at all times.

Shooting is anticipated to start the first weekend in September each year and continue through to April. Start time is normally 1.00pm Saturday afternoons with the third Sunday morning of the month at 9.00am. All visitors are very welcome to come along and have a go at shooting on a state-of-the art electronic range. Just let the club know in advance that you’re planning to visit.

For enquirers wishing to contact the Hawkes Bay Rifle Club, in the first instance please phone the club secretary; Les (06) 878-4220 or 0273160960. You may also use email but you may not get an answer straight away; marshall.les@xtra.co.nz

http://www.sportsground.co.nz/hbrc

----------


## kiwijames

Sweet. HB has been missing a decent range for a very long time.

----------


## Beaker

Great news that new ranges - anywhere - are being built!!!

Especially to modern standards

----------


## P38

Went and met Les and some of the other members on their last range days of the season.

The most friendliest bunch of shooters you could ever meet.  :Thumbsup: 

And a great set up thats for sure.

Would certainly love to give this shooting discipline a go thats for sure.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## GWH

This is great to hear, myself and a mate are very keen to come along once shooting starts and meet everyone and have a go and see what its all about.

----------


## POME

Me to. Looking forward to this place opening up in the spring.

----------


## Kurt

Excellent. Get in touch with Les when you're ready and he'll fill you in. 
Septembers only about 10 weeks away. Can't wait to get back at it!

----------


## 338

(Just a note) No Magnum calibers on this range. I think 284 cases are about the biggest allowed.

----------


## zimmer

> (Just a note) No Magnum calibers on this range. I think 284 cases are about the biggest allowed.


Have they applied a Joule limit or is it still the NRA 8mm limit?

----------


## Kurt

There is a joule limit but I don't remember what it is...

----------


## zimmer

> There is a joule limit but I don't remember what it is...


Yeh the Aussies and Poms (at least on MOD ranges) are now enforcing limits.
Means that the hot 30 cals are knocking on the door.

When we last certified our range the NRA asked what out limit was, we didn't have one, but supplied some figures which I presume are now documented against the certification.
Don't know whether NRANZ itself has deemed a limit.

----------


## 6x47

Besides there being an 8mm calibre limit for F-Class, there is also a 5000 Joule muzzle energy limit on NRA ranges. This converts to 3805 ft-lbs. This of course rules out anything .338 or bigger, as well as the bigger 7s like the RUM

----------


## zimmer

> Besides there being an 8mm calibre limit for F-Class, there is also a 5000 Joule muzzle energy limit on NRA ranges. This converts to 3805 ft-lbs. This of course rules out anything .338 or bigger, as well as the bigger 7s like the RUM


And 3500 ft-lbs (4745J) in Aus which means it is even easier to go over. Here the 338 should already be ruled out by the 8mm rule let alone energy levels.

----------


## Kurt

The 15/16 programme is now available on the website

Hawkes Bay Rifle Club

----------


## Kurt

Only 2 weeks until we kick off the new season! Get in touch with Les and come have a shoot on the range!

----------


## marky123

Hi Kurt
I'm on it!!!
MARK

----------


## P38

> Hi Kurt
> I'm on it!!!
> MARK


Might have to come with you too Mark

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Kurt



----------


## marky123

> Might have to come with you too Mark
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Are Aussies allowed?

----------


## P38

> Are Aussies allowed?


Fu*ken Oath!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kurt

> Are Aussies allowed?


Yeah but they might have to pay double range fees    :Zomg: 
















 :Grin:

----------


## P38

> Yeah but they might have to pay double range fees


 :Sad:  Not sure my usual tight arse tendencies could handle this.

I'm more of a "Is the Range fees half price on Sundays" type of shooter.  :Wink: 

  @marky123 I'm not an Aussi ................................. Yet!

Cheers
Pete

----------


## marky123

you'd better get your ass back here soon, kick off is next week

----------


## Kurt

BIG turnout today!

----------


## marky123

Had a great time Kurt thanks
That club rifle is very nice.
MARK

----------


## 6x47

Marky- 
The rifle is an HHE Millennium action (built by John and his deceased clubmate Tony Halberg) in a Canadian Robertson H&H stock (designed in fact by Tony and John). Barrel is prob a Maddco and it wears an old original Tasco 16X now known as the Super Sniper. The rifle was owned by Maurie Gordon who won the Ballinger Belt three times and he wasn't known for having rubbish gear

----------


## zimmer

> Marky- 
> The rifle is an HHE Millennium action (built by John and his deceased clubmate Tony Halberg) in a Canadian Robertson H&H stock (designed in fact by Tony and John). Barrel is prob a Maddco and it wears an old original Tasco 16X now known as the Super Sniper. The rifle was owned by Maurie Gordon who won the Ballinger Belt three times and he wasn't known for having rubbish gear


 @6x47 I presume you guys will be posting your results on your website. Did John H shoot?

----------


## Kurt

Scores are here




John managed to cut me out of the pic!   :Zomg:

----------


## 6x47

Zimmer-

Kurt's da man on the Sportsground site, and yes, he seems to have updated everything. 

John did get to shoot as you've no doubt seen and very pleasing to see his eyesight is back to more than useable !

----------


## Kurt

600 yards this Saturday

----------


## ebf

Say "hi" to Rob, good to see him back in action. He used to shoot at Petone and we shot at Hamilton a couple years ago.

----------


## Kurt

The 300y mound now has artificial grass! So nice to shoot off!

----------


## Kurt

15/16 Programme

----------


## kiwijames

Does anyone know the deal with the range out behind Roys Hill? There is a new range created accessed via the Higgins quarry before the Constellation winery. I've not been but a few mates have. Under lock and key. The comment was it was under HB Regional Council? If thats so why is it not publicized?

----------


## BRADS

> Does anyone know the deal with the range out behind Roys Hill? There is a new range created accessed via the Higgins quarry before the Constellation winery. I've not been but a few mates have. Under lock and key. The comment was it was under HB Regional Council? If thats so why is it not publicized?


30 minutes from there is a range with all you could possibly need, 99% of the time you'll be on your own another bonus


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## shift14

> 30 minutes from there is a range with all you could possibly need, 99% of the time you'll be on your own another bonus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Isn't there usually a local guy there that's always going on about Blasers ? 

Maybe sellers remorse, but otherwise a friendly enough chap.....lovely guy in fact.....take him a pie.

B

----------


## kiwijames

> 30 minutes from there is a range with all you could possibly need, 99% of the time you'll be on your own another bonus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gotta lie in sheep shit though and that range has only horse blankets.

----------


## R93

> Gotta lie in sheep shit though and that range has only horse blankets.


Thought you North Islanders were used to not just lying in sheep shit😜

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kurt

> Does anyone know the deal with the range out behind Roys Hill? There is a new range created accessed via the Higgins quarry before the Constellation winery. I've not been but a few mates have. Under lock and key. The comment was it was under HB Regional Council? If thats so why is it not publicized?


Haven't heard anything about it, interested though, I need somewhere to shoot shorter ranges with my other toys

----------


## kiwijames

> Haven't heard anything about it, interested though, I need somewhere to shoot shorter ranges with my other toys


Yes I will look at it a bit further. I understand it has a few benches and mounds out to 400?

----------


## Kurt

Our 600 yard mound is getting an extreme makeover at the moment!

----------


## marky123

> Yes I will look at it a bit further. I understand it has a few benches and mounds out to 400?


Yep
OPening hours the same as Higgins

----------


## Kurt



----------


## Kurt

The new season is not far away now. Anyone get keen over winter and ready to come out to the range and have a go?

----------


## Kurt

16/17 Programme

----------


## madmaori

> Yes I will look at it a bit further. I understand it has a few benches and mounds out to 400?


Its a bloody good little setup out there have been a number of times ,ranges from 100 out to 400 and another shorter range is being setup just before the entrance to it,like someone said opening hours are the same as Higgins hours....unless you have a key.
good to go and sight in the rifles , a lot better then the other range that's being setup that I made enquiries about.

----------


## kiwijames

> Its a bloody good little setup out there have been a number of times ,ranges from 100 out to 400 and another shorter range is being setup just before the entrance to it,like someone said opening hours are the same as Higgins hours....unless you have a key.
> good to go and sight in the rifles , a lot better then the other range that's being setup that I made enquiries about.


Yes. There is a new range in now. 100 yard to the left of the 400y range. It's to be on a booking system as it can get busy on the original range. I forgot to get the details but you can register with HBRC and from there I guess you can book your time slot.

----------


## septic

Bookings for the new 100 yd range are taken at Rivers to Ranges Hastings.

----------


## Kurt

Opening day this Saturday. Be at the range by 12:45 for 1pm start

See you there!

----------


## Kurt

Good turn out for the first weekend. See you all again this Saturday!

----------


## Kurt

600y tomorrow!

----------


## Kooza

Hi, what's your rules re calibre's, is a 7mm rem mag ok?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hi, what's your rules re calibre's, is a 7mm rem mag ok?



Yes

----------


## Kooza

> Yes


Ok cool, practice makes perfect might be worth a visit. Thanks

----------


## 6x47

> Hi, what's your rules re calibre's, is a 7mm rem mag ok?


See post #12 on this thread.
That's a std national NRA limit

----------


## Kooza

> See post #12 on this thread.
> That's a std national NRA limit


Ok thanks, yeah I read the full post and I'm under the max energy (ft-lbs)

----------


## 6x47

Further to that, I see that the National (Seddon) range at Trentham now has a reduced limit, namely 4500 Joules. The Army imposing their arbitrary limits..

----------


## zimmer

> Further to that, I see that the National (Seddon) range at Trentham now has a reduced limit, namely 4500 Joules. The Army imposing their arbitrary limits..


Is that on the NRANZ website somewhere?

----------


## Cyclops

> Is that on the NRANZ website somewhere?


It is in a letter from the NRANZ to their members

From: NRANZ Secretary <secretary@nranz.org.nz>
Date: 14 November 2016 at 12:25:15 PM NZDT
To: secretary@nranz.org.nz
Subject: Message from the Chairman - Maximum Muzzle Energy on Seddon Range now 4500 joules
Reply-To: secretary@nranz.org.nz
Muzzle Energy Level on Seddon Range will be a Maximum of 4500 joules and enforced until further notice.

The Trentham Range RSOs (Range Standing Orders) has stated that the maximum Muzzle Energy (ME) that is allowed on Seddon Range is 4300 joules.


As of Thursday, 10 November 2016, the maximum ME allowed on Seddon Range has been raised to 4500 joules.
This ME will remain until further notice.


Please be aware that all competitors will be subject to random checking and possible chronograph testing of their ammunition at all events on Seddon Range for the foreseeable future. This will begin with the WRA Spring and Hawkes Bay meet this weekend coming, 19-20 November.


Please be aware that this situation may stretch out to the 2017 NRANZ Nationals in January. Therefore National Competitors should prepare ammunition loads in case this situation remains until then.


NRANZ regrets this situation has arisen but we must address that higher ME ammunition has apparently been shot on Seddon in the past. 


Members can be assured that negotiations between NZDF and  NRANZ are in progress to address the situation ASAP.

For guidance the following projectile weights and muzzle velocity table is provided to show approximate muzzle energy.


Also for background information please find below the ICFRA Rules relating to ammunition at ICFRA events, and, from the Australian Rifle Association Standard Rule. These show that whatever can be fired must conform to the host range conditions. 


It may be of interest to note that Belmont 1000yd Range, Brisbane, has a 4745 joules ME. 

Proj        
fps          ME (joules)

155        
3000      4197
3025      4268
3050      4338
3075      4410
3100      4482

185        
2800      4367
2820      4429
2840      4492
2850      4524
2900      4684


210        
2660      4473
2665      4490
2670      4507
2675      4524

ICFRA Ammunition Rules

F Class: 
F2-20. Ammunition may be commercial or handloaded but loaded in a manner consistent with the ammunition industry's accepted standards; must be safe to fire in the rifle for which it is intended and must meet in all respects the limitations of any range regulations (e.g. calibre, velocity, muzzle energy etc.). Even if permitted thereunder, prohibited bullets will be those having a core consisting of steel, hardened material, depleted uranium, incendiary or tracer compounds. Also prohibited are bullets of monolithic construction or those having a discarding jacket/sabot.

TR:
T2.21. Ammunition may not be used which is forbidden under specific rules provided for in Range Regulations. Even if permitted thereunder, prohibited bullets will be those having a core consisting of steel, hardened material, depleted uranium, incendiary or tracer compounds. Also prohibited are bullets of monolithic construction or those having a discarding jacket / sabot.

NRAA 
20.42 Ammunition may be commercial or handloaded but loaded in a manner consistent with the ammunition industry’s accepted standards; must be safe to fire in the rifle for which it is intended and must meet in all
respects the limitations of any range regulations (e.g. calibre, velocity, muzzle energy etc.).

Kind regards

Ross Mason
Chairman, NRANZ

Helen Morgan
NRANZ Secretary

National Rifle Association of New Zealand Inc.
PO Box 47-036 Trentham, Wellington, New Zealand 5143
Home » National Rifle Association of New Zealand     email: secretary@nranz.org.nz
Telephone +64 4 528 4843

----------


## zimmer

@Cyclops Cheers, thanks for that. 
Yeah I have let my membership lapse (too expensive for me given I don't participate in any national shoots anymore) so I am persona non grata for any comms.

The attachment is the old limits (2010) from the NDACert. I just wish any changes would be versed in the same language as used in the original official document.
But still, I am no longer a member so of no concern for me.

Have a friend heading to the Spring Meeting who has just changed to a 7mmSAUM - he might be getting close.

----------


## Dead is better

Not that i can afford monolithic bullets (yet) but i'm curious as to why the NRA has an issue with them.

----------


## 6x47

Doubt it's the NRA, prob the Army worried about ricochets.
They largely set the agenda..

----------


## Kurt

Last shoot of the season tomorrow @ 1pm

----------


## JWB

> Not that i can afford monolithic bullets (yet) but i'm curious as to why the NRA has an issue with them.


You've answered your own question. Part of the reason is cost. TR shooting is about skill at arms. Putting shooters on a range using the same gear, calibre, and ammunition, then letting them get on with doing their best in the conditions that confront them. Because there is no longer a service rifle in use and also ammunition is no longer issued for most matches, the way that an attempt is made to make competition fair and affordable, is to specify a maximum bullet weight for the allowed calibres.  Currently there are 3 projectiles with near identical BC. The NRANZ sells one of them for $44.50/100 to its members. In such a competition, projectile brand is unimportant. Everyone will be using a bullet that behaves in the same fashion with no obvious advantage.
These bullets are all conventional construction. Whenever a manufacturer comes out with a bullet with a higher BC than their competitors you can be assured that competitors will switch to the bullet that performs best in the wind. There are two monolithic .30 calibre bullets that I am aware of that have a huge advantage over the conventional swaged projectiles of 155gn.The advantage is around 2.5 moa. less wind drift at 1000 yards in a 10mph. wind. I don't have a NZ retail price but converting Warner's price gives a NZ equivalent of $110/100 without the traditional scalping that NZ retailers indulge in. When you consider that most club shooters get though 2000 or more rounds a season, such a cost increase just to stay competitive, would definitely put a dampener on proceedings. Add to that the need to rebarrel to shoot the longer bullet and you have Trademe full of used target rifles. The route to becoming a better shooter is time spent on a range, taking all the weather can throw at you, putting rounds down range. Cost is a component in how much people shoot. I suspect that this is one of the reasons why ICFRA, which sets the rules for international competition, has banned monolithic bullets. The NRANZ has adopted the ICFRA rules with only minor changes.
  Another limitation is as 6X47 points out, is the certification of the range. Most big ranges in the Commonwealth as well as NZ are/were Defence ranges and are currently certified by reference to JSP.403 which bans AP or tracer from civilian use on these ranges, or any projectile that may have different ricochet characteristics than a lead bullet, or a jacketed lead bullet.
For sporting rifle or FTR and F class the bullet weight restrictions don't apply but the bullet construction restrictions still do.
Hope this is of help.

----------


## Paddy79

> 30 minutes from there is a range with all you could possibly need, 99% of the time you'll be on your own another bonus
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is this range you speak of @BRADS ?

----------


## kiwiazonic

> What is this range you speak of @BRADS ?


Hi Paddy,

There is a non-official range (safer place to shoot) set up behind the Higgin's Gravel yards on SH50.
There are 2 ranges, one 100yard requires booking and a fee (Paid at Rivers to Ranges), the other is a first in first served but is out to 400 yards.
It's good to book the 100 yard range, that way you know you can get straight into shooting rather than waiting. Also all money collected for the range hire goes back into the range. Hopefully we will see the venue improved if there is enough funds.
We need guys to start cleaning up the crap they are leaving down there, it's only going to take one muppet to ruin it for all.

----------


## Kurt

We're kicking off the new season on the 2nd September. PM me if you're wanting to come out for a go    :Grin:

----------


## Kurt

First shoot is this Saturday! Be at the range by 12:45 for a 1pm start.

----------


## 6x47

Further to Kurt's offer of having a go, the Club has a scoped F-TR rifle and cheap ammo available for those wanting to try it out. The electronic targets alone are worth experiencing.

Best to contact Les and give him advance warning of your pending attendance if you want to use the Club rifle.

----------


## Kurt

The new season has started. Head to the link in my sig to see the programme

----------

